# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  A njihen Diplomat nga Universiteti i Prishtinës dhe Tiranës në Canada

## vandami2004

Ju përshendes të gjithve,

Ndonjëri nga ju anëtar të forumit të cilët jetoni dhe studioni në Canada keni mundësi të më tregoni se a njihen  diplomat e fituara në Universitetin e Prishtinës psh. nga Fakulteti Juridik në ndonjë nga Universitetet e Canadas, këtu e kam fjalen tek nostrifikimi i diplomave di ndonjeri qfar procedura duhet ndjekur apo ka kaluar dikush nga ju nëpër këto procedura

Pres përgjigjje

----------

